# Como controlar motores de discos rigidos?



## gpone

Mi duda es con respecto a los motores de los discos rígidos, dado que como se me arruinaron un par de discos decidi desarmarlos y extraer estos motores para ver si podia moldear los platos y construir coolers ya que estos motores giran a gran velocidad y la calidad y relacion de ruido de los mismos es muy buena. 
A la hora de tener estos motores en la mano me encontre con que uno tenia 3 contactos, suministre con una bateria de menos de 12v tension entre 2 de los 3 contactos y observe que el motor se movia un poco. Como se movio un poco pense que el problema era la baja tension entonces decidi alimentarlo con 12v de la fuente ATX el resultado fue el mismo, el motor se movio muy poco y luego no giro mas. Lo mismo sucedio con el otro motor del otro disco rigido que tiene 4 en ves de 3 contactos, al suministrarle los 12v el motor se mueve muy poco y no gira mas. 
Creo que hay algo que estoy haciendo mal para que estos motores no giren y me encantaria que ustedes me ayuden a saberlo. 
Chau gente y muchas gracias.
PD: Si logro controlar los motores y hacer los cooler prometo subir las fotos para compartirlas con ustedes.


----------



## anthony123

en pocas palabras: quieres que al conectar una fuente de 12volt y que el motor alcace todo su potencial cinetico (velocidad)?


----------



## Fogonazo

Y por que no usas el controlador original del disco ?


----------



## gpone

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> en pocas palabras: quieres que al conectar una fuente de 12volt y que el motor alcace todo su potencial cinetico (velocidad)?



Anthony123 es asi como vos lo estas diciendo, quiero que al conectarle una tension de 12v de una fuente ATX el motor gire con su maxima velocidad


----------



## gpone

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Y por que no usas el controlador original del disco ?



Amigo he intentado controlar el motor con la logica del disco, pero no se porque razon el mismo no da ni 1/4 de giro.


----------



## necus

Amigos mios, soy nuevo en el foro, el problema del control de este motor, es que este motor es un paso a paso, eso quiere decir que en vez de tener un par de bobinas en el rotor, tiene mas, como 12 bobinas en total. La forma de controlarlo es por medio de pulsos que se aplican a los 4 terminales, donde creo uno de ellos es un borne comun, asi como el neutro por ejemplo. Yo tambien desarme unos discos e intentaba hacer girar el motor para construir un pequeño avion. El motor, con el controlador original del disco gira perfectamente, pero al sacarle el cabezal e intentar que ande solo el motor este gira, se corta, buelve a girar asi varias veces hasta que se apaga. 
Lo ideal seria conseguir un circuito de algun integrado que se utilice para hacer girar este tipo de motores, o programar un pic 16f84, yo estoy en eso, si alguien sabe mas lo comparte, si yo lo hago, lo comparto, no hay problemas....


----------



## electrodan

Yo tenia uno de esos discos pero me lo tiraron a la basura.     :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Fogonazo

Aqui hay algo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-motor-cd-rom-supermotor-9986/


----------



## Dano

si mal no recuerdo los motores de disco duros son trifásicos, por lo cual para funcionar necesita un controlador, en el link de Fogonazo *Inc* se explica claramente


----------



## Elvis!

Como dijo *Dano* ese tipo de motores no funcionan como uno normal...Lo que podes hacer es utilizar el controlador del disco..Pero al hacer esto vas a tener otro problema :
Cuando el controlador de disco no detecte que el cabezal de escritura no lee..ya que no se encuentra y al detectar que no hay datos para leer..por unos momentos intenta buscar el sistema operativo sobre toda la superficie del disco haciendo unos movimientos bruscos y después de un momento al no detectar superficie ni datos el controlador detiene el disco y deja de funcionar...Yo justamente estoy tratando de hacer funcionar permanentemente el disco..de una manera poco practica pero que a todos el algún momento no causo curiosidad en todo circuito con un integrado y no llevo a preguntarnos "Que pasa si hacemos contacto entre los pines de los integrados?" Y poniendo el practica esto decidí tocar dos de los 40 pines..Lo que sucedió fue que el Led que se encuentra dentro del disco el cual en condiciones normales se mantiene encendido mientras el disco este girando comenzó a parpadear y el disco no se detiene mas y sigue su funcionamiento indefinidamente...Esto no quiere decir que en tu disco funcione ya que el mío es uno muy pero muy viejo de 1,2Gb jaja!
Ahh..me olvidaba..cuando toque otros dos pines el disco disminuyo su velocidad en un 30% aprox. para luego elevarla a un 20% de su velocidad máxima..la verdad me sorprendió que comenzara a girar a esa velocidad pero bueno..el se entiende y sabe lo que hace..
Pero si lograras controlar el controlador fácilmente podrías hacer que el disco se mantenga funcionando indefinidamente..auque el cooler te va a quedar un poquito grande  
Si mi disco sale volando o hace algo raro otra vez te aviso y vemos..Lo que te pediría es una foto del disco (Del circuito controlador)

Un saludo!


----------



## santiago

che (Ni idea sobre motores de rigidos yo se que hay pap de alta velocidad como los de los primeros seagate sino busquen que se pueden controlar como un pap comun)
para un avioncito rc de mi sobrino que se le habia roto el motor le puse uno de impresora a que s consumo es minimo y tiene altas rpm ademas de fuerza (el que mueve el cartucho en las de chorro de tinta)
salu2


----------



## thelscIVRF

buenass ya se que el post es viejo pero que mas da yo contesto para asi no abrir otro

Ayer consegui que un motor de disco duro andase a la maxima velocidad 
controlando con la placa del disco y haciendo un puente para que no corte al detectar cabezales 

solo tienen que mirar el datasheet del integrado controlador

suele ser uno cuadrado con muchas patillas y no muy fino si alguien kiere le podria ayudar a arrancarlo. Tambien recomiendo ponerle un pequeño disipador al integrado pues este tambien controla los cabezales y al no detectarlo aumenta la potencia y se calienta un poco.

PD: El motor Tarda un poco en arrancar y hace un chirrido hasta que se sincroniza bien con el controlador. Esto me vino a raiz de un calenton al controlador. Pero cuando arranca bien se pone a maxima velocidad y no se para. Ademas una vez que va a maxima velocidad baja el consumo y al mismo tiempo la temperatura del controlador.

Mañana si puedo cuelgo un video para que veais lo que ace


----------



## Chico3001

Yo tambien quiero investigar como funcionan esos controladores para poder encender un motor de HD... 

De lo poco que he investigado hay 2 tipos.. uno es el motor trifasico y otro es de motor a pasos aunque funcionan de maneras similares, en el motor a pasos simplemente se enciende una bobina, se apaga y se enciende la siguiente... y asi sucesivamente para hacerlo girar... en el trifasico se enciende una bobina, pasado un tiempo se enciende la segunda sin apagar la primera, pasado un tiempo se enciende la tercera y se apaga la primera mientras la segunda se mantiene encendida, despues se apaga la segunda, se enciende la primera y se deja encendida la tercera, y asi sucesivamente para dejarlo girando

Ahora, el trifasico tiene un problema, hay que detectar donde se encuentra el estator para poder hacerlo girar adecuadamente pero hay unos cuantos motores que no necesitan ese tipo de deteccion, el problema es que no he podido conseguir como identificar cada uno de los 3....


----------



## jorger

Hola.
Yo tengo tambíen un HDD de esos,solo que yo no he tenido que hacer el puente como bien dice thelscIVRF.Nada mas conectarlo a una fuente de pc se puso agirar sin parar aunque,cuando le quito el disco que trae gira un poco,se para y hace un sonido agudo pero si cuando empieza agirar lo freno un poco con los dedos arranca bien,no sé porqué pasa esto,debería ser al contrario    

Por cierto,la placa controladora del disco se puede utilizar para hacer girar motores de disketeras y esas cosas a lo ''back emf'' solo que en estos tienes que quitar parte de la electrónica (el driver y demás) y averiguar los puntos de las 3 fases,cosa fácil.Pero se tiene que tener el cuidado de que el motor tenga la misma resistencia entre fases que el motor original del HDD,porque si no,te puedes cargar la lógica del HDD.
EDITO:Es muy posible que los motores anteriormente citados (disqueteras y demás) no puedan funcionar por este método y si funcionan,lo más probable es que no arranquen solos,lo digo por experiencia..
Salu2


----------



## ciri

alguien puede pasar el datasheet de los controladores?.. o el nombre..


----------



## elvengador

Buen dia
En mi caso tengo un disco con el controlador n87c196kd20 y no me puedo dar cuenta como modificar para que este el motor continuamente al 100%

En esta URL pueden ver la hoja de datos

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/Intel/mXtyrzz.pdf


Si alguno ya trabajo con esto y me puede dar una mano estare muy agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos..el otro dia encontre el disco duro que se me habia perdido entre tanta basura electronica y me entraron ganas de poner a funcionar el motor solamente..pero tengo una duda..Si decimos que los HDD funcionan con corriente trifasica..Como puedo generarla?..Lo que pude ver es que la alimentacion del motor se realiza por cuatro terminales en lugar de dos como en los motores comunes y corrientes..Desde ya muuchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Hola.
Si todavía tienes la electrónica del disco intacta y no quieres complicarte la vida usa la propia lógica del HDD para hacer andar tu motor.Yo lo he hecho con el mio y de paso le soldé 3 cables a la placa del disco para hacer funcionar otros motores,preferiblemente muy pequeños. (yo concretamente uno de una disquetera,pero no consigue arrancar,no sé a qué se deve) :evil:   .

Saludos   .


----------



## Chico3001

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Si todavía tienes la electrónica del disco intacta y no quieres complicarte la vida usa la propia lógica del HDD para hacer andar tu motor.Yo lo he hecho con el mio y de paso le soldé 3 cables a la placa del disco para hacer funcionar otros motores,preferiblemente muy pequeños. (yo concretamente uno de una disquetera,pero no consigue arrancar,no sé a qué se deve) :evil:   .
> 
> Saludos   .






Definitivamente no... voy a hacer el experimento asi me tenga que cargar unos 20 motores...   

Aqui hay una hoja de datos de un controlador Brushless que encontre para este tipo de motores

http://www.nxp.com/pip/TDA5140A_2.html

Aparentemente la tecnica solo consiste en producir  3 ondas cuadradas defasadas cada una 120° asi que debe ser muy facil de lograr con un microcontrolador


----------



## Elvis!

Uhh buenisimo..aver algien me explica eso del defasaje de las ondas?
Gracias desde ya!
Con que tension se alimentan la mayoria de los motores de disco rigido y cual es la frecuencia de la corriente trifasica aplicada?
ahh una pregunta mas...Este IC produce dicho defasaje si se lo configura de determinada manera?

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Chico3001

es muy simple... tienes 3 ondas cuadradas... digamos que el ciclo completo dura 120mS entonces con un desfase de 120 la primer onda comenzaria en 0mS, la segunda en 40mS, la tercera en 80mS y finalmente volverias a la primera onda (120mS)


----------



## jorger

Una pregunta:
Con ese controlador se pueden controlar motores brushless tanto como en configuración estrella como en triángulo no?

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001

sip... eso aparenta..... la verdad nunca lo he usado, enconte el datasheet al buscar controladores de motores brusless y solo tome la información de referencia de como funciona para generar mis propios proyectos...


----------



## Elvis!

Pregunto de nuevo...Con que tension trabajan los motores de los discos duros y con que corriente?(En promedio)..Ah y los de los Zip`s?

Gracias desde ya!;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## Chico3001

Los discos de 5 1/4 trabajan con 12V, los de 3 1/2 o menores con 5V


----------



## jorger

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Los discos de 5 1/4 trabajan con 12V...


Eso no es verdad,yo tuve uno de una disquetera de esas (se me jodió por conectarlo al revés sin darme cuenta  :evil: ) y con 5v iba ya al límite,aunque subía la tensión no aumentaba el torque de éste para nada...Como el motor en sí es grande aparenta que hay que meterle mucha ''chicha''pero esto no es así,lo digo por experiencia  
Ah, Elvis,los motores de HDDs creo que van a a unos 9v o así, quizá más o menos pero de los 12v no pasa claro está   .

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Por cierto,si no sabéis como hacer andar motores de disqueteras (el que es plano) preguntádme,es muy fácil   
Bueno,mejor os lo digo directamente :

Si la disquetera es de 3 1/2 Solo tenéis que hacer un corto con un jumper de esos que tienen los HDDs y lectoras en el pin 15 y 16 del conector IDE e ir probando con los pulsadores de protección contra escritura,disco dentro,etc os devería activar el motor a unas 300/360 rpm.

Los motores de las disqueteras de 5 1/4 no sé donde se hace el corto,supongo que será igual.
Yo quité directamente el motor y fuí probando con los cables que tenía (El modelo no tenía serigrafiado la utilidad de cada pin y no tuve más remedio que ir probando).

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Muchas gracias *Jorge-Mak* lo voy a tener en cuenta..Actualmente solo dispongo de un HDD de 1.2Gb de esos gigantes y bien viejitos y de un Zip q ya esta destripado y otro que aun tiene todos los cablesitos conectados cosa muy milagrosa en mi escritorio..
El motor del Zip supongo que funciona cuando el Zip entra en su lugar y mueve alguna de las tantas varillitas conectadas a interruptores de contacto..Pero eso lo voy a revisar bien mas adelante..Gracias!;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## eb7ctx

Bueno...según recuerdo un motor "paso a paso" lleva implícita la forma de andar, necesita que cada bobina ( que son muchas, según modelo)  de un pulso que le haga seguir rotando, eso no se hace con una fuente de CC , no, si no con un circuito que controla los impulsos de forma rotativa, la velocidad se controla alargando el tiempo de inducción sobre el rotor de cada bobina, por supuesto desde unos parámetros mínimos y máximos


----------



## jorger

Ya pero no estamos hablando de los motores ''paso a paso'',estamos hablando de los motores *brushless trifásicos*,que es una cosa bien distinta,digo yo...  

PD:No hace falta que me llaméis por mi nick,podéis llamarme jorge o como queráis..  
Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Jorge cuales son las caracteristicas principales de los motores brushless trifasicos?
Gracias! 

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

-Tienen un buen rendimiento y eficiencia.
-Conmutacion electronica basada en sensores de posicion de efecto Hall o por back emf (sin sensores hall,en el caso de los HDDs).
-Rango de velocidad elevado.
-Mayor costo de construccion que otros motores brushless (los bifásicos).
-El control es mediante un circuito caro y complejo.
-Siempre hace falta un control electronico para que funcione, que a veces duplica el costo.
-Mayor torque que los motores brushless bifásicos y de corriente contínua (cc)

Quizá halla más características...yo creo que me he pasado poniendo características   .
Corregidme si en algo me he equivocado  ops: .

Saludos   .


----------



## mjnavapo

Yo tengo un Seagate ST35IA/X de unos 40Mb del año 92.

Cuando lo conectas empieza el plato a girar y se enciende el led de funcionamiento, pasado un ratillo el cabezal, que esta en el interior del plato se pasa al exterior y empieza a moverse por toda la superficie del plato hasta que se para en el exterior del plato y se apaga el led de funcionamiento.
Y el plato se queda girando todo el rato, hasta que cortas la alimentacion que se vuelve el cabezal a la parte interior del plato.

Lo que me gustaria es dejarlo funcionando y que cada poco tiempo el cabezal empezara a moverse como al principio, como si estubiese leyendo.

Alguien sabe como hacer esto?
Quizas haciendo algo en alguno de los 40 pines del conector ide.

El motorcillo que gira el plato tiene 11 hilos. El que gira el cabezal 6 hilos. Y luego van 10 hilos al cabezal, aunque dos de ellos estan puenteados y en la placa donde conecta solo tiene 8 hilos.
Y luego la placa tiene un monton de chip


----------



## jorger

mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo un Seagate ST35IA/X de unos 40Mb del año 92.
> 
> Lo que me gustaria es dejarlo funcionando y que cada poco tiempo el cabezal empezara a moverse como al principio, como si estubiese leyendo.
> 
> Alguien sabe como hacer esto?
> Quizas haciendo algo en alguno de los 40 pines del conector ide.
> 
> El motorcillo que gira el plato tiene 11 hilos. El que gira el cabezal 6 hilos. Y luego van 10 hilos al cabezal, aunque dos de ellos estan puenteados y en la placa donde conecta solo tiene 8 hilos.
> Y luego la placa tiene un monton de chip



Ummmm... lo que quieres conseguir puede que no sea muy difícil.Siendo un disco duro tan antiguo,que será de esos grandotes de 5'',podrías intentar hacer cortos en los 40 pines del ide,hay un montón de combinaciones .

Puedes probar también haciendo cortos en algunos puntos del driver que controla el motor pap (si lleva motor pap,claro).Yo hice eso en un lector de cd y lo que conseguía es,cada vez que hacia el corto en dos puntos del driver del paso a paso,el cabezal se movía intentando ''leer'' el disco que pusieses.

A lo mejor si haces eso lo consigues pero ten cuidado,los cortos que hagas en el driver no tienen que durar más de  medio segundo por que te puedes cargar la electrónica de todo el disco (lo que me pasó a mí con el lector   ).

Un saludo


----------



## Elvis!

Tenes dos maneras de hacer esto..A lo sabio con un monton de investigacion y usando integrados y esas cosas o causando cortos entre los pines del conector IDE o directamente en el integrafo driver del disco..Yo hice eso y sorprendentemente logre que el disco no se detenga y ademas que gire mucho mas rapido..Asi que ni me interese en tratar de controlarlo 
Proba de esa manera pero tene cuidado porque te puede pasar lo que a mi tambien me paso (Sobreccorriente sobre las pistas de la placa)..Despues tuve que estar puenteando todo para que funcione 

Un saludo!


----------



## serplus

Yo estoy en lo mismo buscando la forma de hacer andar un hd maxtor por el ide... pero por ahora nada si lo hago andar paso las patillas al menos como referencia


----------



## Elvis!

Te recomiendo que si ya lo abriste busques el datasheet del controlador y estudies un poco el circuito completo para ver como lo podes hacer funcionar de modo continuo..Sino lo que podes hacer es lo que hice bien a lo bruto...Empezar a puentear los pines de los controladores y en algun momento el disco comienza a girar yno se detiene..No te aseguro que en el tuyo va a pasar lo mismo..El mio es un modelo viejisimo de los de 2Gb haci que la tecnologia no es de lo mas moderna jeje..

Un saludo!


----------



## cuervokbza

Hey! no se si cabe en este topic pero bueh... no sabia donde ponerlo y me parecia inutil crear otro

Vean esto----->  

YouTube - LED Hard Drive Clock Demo

realmente los efectos q logra con ese HD son muy buenos.... pero no entiendo como lo hace..
el disco parece tener una parte cortada (una linea) y abajo leds pero no se entiende... ademas se ve un PIC en la protoboard y alguna q otra cosita....

alguien tiene idea como lo pudo haber hecho?


----------



## serplus

no encuentro la forma de que gire el motor de mi rigido puenteando el ide ( un maxtor 4W060H4 536dx de 60gb )  encontre este pdf que tiene el circuito de la entrada del motor, mejor dicho tiene 3 a la entrada del motor; se me hace es un puente h. Pero existe un integrado que lo comanda un sh6770c es de texas intruments que me canse de buscar en internet, y no aparece, seguire buscando la forma de que ande 

en este link aparece un diagrama en bloque de lo que creo hace el sh6770c http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6917172-0-large.jpg
ahi se ven los transistores conectados a el motor que es la misma disposicion que tengo en la placa del rigido


----------



## Yefke

encontre algo que puede llegar a ser una ayuda; es una version que aparece en alldatashet, encontre por casualidad y mire rapido, estoy con problemas de tiempo asi que no examine con atensión.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/51985/FAIRCHILD/FPAL10SH60.html
mirate ese pdf y decime que opinas; por lo que respecta a mi punto de vista cuando genere tiempo para ocio voy a fabricar una aplicacion por medio de un pic para controlar el motor y me dieron ganas de hacer una imitacion de esta porqueria, miren esto:
YouTube - LED crystal ball
YouTube - My RoboBomb Auction Stuff - Mira Ball 360 Degree Rotating LED Light
ya me imagino como hacerlo, lo unico que me demandará mucho tiempo, lo de la musiquita es algo que no me copa en lo mas minimo y de ultima estan los integraditos chotines que ya traen grabados los temas, es mas calculo que tiene uno de esos..


----------



## jorger

Tengo una duda sobre un motor drum de un vhs;
el motor tiene tres conexiones,(es trifásico),tiene 12 polos en el estator (los mismos que el motor del hdd),el hilo de los bobinados es prácticamente el mismo quel del motor del hdd,tiene rodamientos a bolas,como el motor del hdd,vamos que todo el motor es prácticamente igual que uno de hdd,solo que un poquito más grande (el motor drum ya de por sí está diseñado para funcionar sin sensores) y sin embargo,lo conecto a la lógica de un hdd para hacer andar el motor,enciendo la fuente de alimentación y el motor lo único que hace es girar unos grados y se queda como ''enclavado'',haciendo a la vez un sonido raro  :evil:   .

Por eso pregunto si alguien sabe que es lo que ocurre porque no le encuentro lógica al problema,no sé que puede estar pasando   

Un saludo.


----------



## Elvis!

No funcionara con un defasaje de corriente dieferente al del Hdd?


----------



## jorger

Hmm no estoy seguro pero creo que no..


----------



## jandrox92

hola a todos
tengo un disco que lo quiero usar para un proyecto de la escuela.
tengo el problema de que lo enchufo y funciona bien pero al minuto y medio se para.
el tema es que por lo que estube leyendo a otros ya les paso lo mismo y dicen que tocaron un  par de pines y quedo andando. quisiera saber que pines tocaron a ver si a mi funciona
gracias


----------



## Elvis!

Pues..Bien..En primer lugar no todos los discos haces eso (Detenerse luego de un minuto) El tuyo es uno de los que si lo hace..Lo que te recomendaria es que comienzes a tocar los pines de conector IDE (Supongo que es de este tipo tu disco)Y ver si sigue su funcionamiento..Y otra alternativa muy drastica pero efectiva que utilize..Es puentear los pines de los Chips de la placa del disco...En uno de los intentos solo bastaba con puentear y soltar..Esto hacia que el disco se mantuviera girando permanentemente y que hasta lo haga un poco mas rapido..
Descontento con ese muy buen resultado..Segui probando que pasaba con el integrado de al lado..Pero hice volar un par de pistas por sobre carga..Habran pasado sus 2A por donde tendria que pasar talvez 200mA pero ni esto fue suficiente para dejar fuera de juego al disco..Repare todo y siguio funcionando y lo hace hasta el dia de hoy..Es un disco muy pero muyy viejo de 1Gb y con un plato que parece un Vinilo pero bue jeje..Ya giraban bastante rapido en ese entonces..
Pone una foto de tu disco (Parte de abajo) y veo si reconozco algun integrado o posible puente potencialmente ultil 
Ahh y si vas a hacer muchos puenteos mejor usa una resisncia para limitar esas corrientes dañinas

Un saludo!


----------



## eltorvic

hola compañeros del foro tengo  tres motores de discos duro mi pregunta es como logro hacer que puedan andar a su maxima velocidad. tengo un  pic 16f628a para  crear la onda cuadrada y cuatro tip41
y cuatro diodos 1n4007 para hacer la onda como la podria hacer porfavor ayudemen se los agradesco.


----------



## Dario

aca podes encontrar un controlador brushless hecho a base de un pic 16f628a
saludosss


----------



## eltorvic

en esa pagina no dicen como hacer la onda para controlar el motor todo se refiera es aun  avion que esta haciendo 
de todos modos gracias por tu aporte 
lo que yo necesito es como puedo lograr la onda para que un motor de disco duro que tengo alcanse su maxima velociada que son 7200 rpm


----------



## Dario

en esa pagina se trata la construccion de un circuito para controlar estos motores hecho con un pic16f628A aca esta el circuito mira. y si te fijas bien, mas abajo, en esa pagina, estan las formas de ondas que se necesitan para controlar esta clase de motores. *(por si no lo sabias, los motores de los discos rigidos, son motores brushless de 3 faces al igual que los que se usan para aeromodelismo) *
saludosss.


----------



## meyda27

Hola a todos, hoy vengo con algo que les puede servir para todos aquellos amantes de los motores tipo brushless, hay varias formas de hacerlos girar: 1.- Desde un Speed Control o ESC , 2.-Colocandole corriente continua a dos polos y dandole un empujocito con el dedo , 3.- Diseñando un controlador con pic y transistores, resistencias, etc..., , mucho trabajo, 4.-Colocando las bobinas en delta y usando un condensador de arranque no lo he probado y 5.-Polarizando el rotor, cómo?. vean este video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWx5ji_sFUw, más fácil imposible, el cablecito se puede cambiar por algún contacto de bronce liviano y curvo o algún rodamiento finito, usen la creatividad. Esto es todo amigos espero aclaren sus dudas con estos motores brushless.
PD: no los he probado en los motores de cdrom, pero debe ser lo mismo.


----------



## draculachupa

tengo una pregunta por que,  video de polarizar el disco es de tres pines pero el disco que tengo tiene cuatro, ademas no se como encenderlo, trate con una fuente pero no funciona, he probado el disco conectando a los pines directamente y gira un poco osea que el motor si funciona, pero la placa no lo creo, ya que es un disco que se daño parece que lo que se daño fue la placa, es un disco sata, asi que nose como hacer los puentes entre los pines, si alguien me puede ayudar, para hacer funcionar el disco gracias de antemano


----------



## DavidMJ

Un motor brushless trifasico? yo he leido que son *motores DC*. He estado buscando informacion sobre los motores DC paso a paso y aqui tienes unas explicaciones y un par de drivers, http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica2/mcc_03.html (para motores de 4 pines o mas) para motores de 3 pines como el tuyo aqui se explica su funcionamiento http://elabz.com/brushless-dc-motor-with-arduino/ nose si te servira de mucho pero bueno

Salu2


----------



## Dario

esto lo encontre hace unos dias... he estado pensando y con un poco de imaginacion, se puede conseguir un driver con un par transistores y sus sensores hall. asi eliminamos la necesidad de usar un cable como escobilla... saludosss


----------



## Chico3001

Dario... que voltaje te has encontrado en los motores? 12 o 5V?


----------



## Dario

Chico3001 dijo:


> Dario... que voltaje te has encontrado en los motores? 12 o 5V?


hola chico, tanto tiempo mi gran amigo  ... tengo entendido que estos motorsitos funcionan a 12 volt cuando estan en su lugar, la cd ó dvd-rom . yo por mi parte en mis experimentos, los he hecho funcionar en un rango que va desde los 3 a los 20 volt jeje...  saludosss


----------



## lauchablanca

meyda27 dijo:


> Hola a todos, hoy vengo con algo que les puede servir para todos aquellos amantes de los motores tipo brushless, hay varias formas de hacerlos girar: 1.- Desde un Speed Control o ESC , 2.-Colocandole corriente continua a dos polos y dandole un empujocito con el dedo , 3.- Diseñando un controlador con pic y transistores, resistencias, etc..., , mucho trabajo, 4.-Colocando las bobinas en delta y usando un condensador de arranque no lo he probado y 5.-Polarizando el rotor, cómo?. vean este video
> 
> 
> 
> , más fácil imposible, el cablecito se puede cambiar por algún contacto de bronce liviano y curvo o algún rodamiento finito, usen la creatividad. Esto es todo amigos espero aclaren sus dudas con estos motores brushless.
> PD: no los he probado en los motores de cdrom, pero debe ser lo mismo.


Exactamente. La más fácil es con un ESC, como los que se usan para aeromodelismo. Salen 700 mangos hoy, más o menos.
Mi duda es (porque me llega toda la electrónica en unos días para armarme un avión, pero quiero reciclar uno o dos motores de discos), cuáles de los 4 pines usar, y cómo conectarlo al ESC.


----------



## Alex2040bR

Hola!

Quiero fabricar un agitador magnético, igual a los de laboratorio.

Alimentar desde una fuente de 12v.

Controlar un motor brushless de disco duro, normalmente tiene 3 o 4 contactos.

Recomienden diseños para arrancar a velocidad baja, y variar desde un potenciómetro.

Por simpleza y rendimiento, creo que sería lo mejor partir de un 555, que entregue los pulsos para las bobinas.
Se me ocurre, que a la salida del pin 3 se coloquen transistores con pares rc, para dar distintos ciclos,
creo que así trabaja el motor, con pulsos intercalados a cada bobina. Corríjanme si estoy errando.

Esto es lo primero que necesito, armar la controladora de velocidad variable, el resto ya lo tengo encaminado.

Saludos.

PD: Nada de arduino, ni programar.


----------



## pandacba

Porque  no haces  un circuito digital, con 555 estas muy lejos de alcanzar tu cometido


----------



## Alex2040bR

pandacba dijo:


> Porque  no haces  un circuito digital, con 555 estas muy lejos de alcanzar tu cometido


Hasta ahora, solo conseguí esto:

  ​¿Algo similar al último es lo que me recomendabas?


----------



## tiago

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Quiero fabricar un agitador magnético, igual a los de laboratorio.
> 
> Alimentar desde una fuente de 12v.
> 
> Controlar un motor brushless de disco duro, normalmente tiene 3 o 4 contactos.
> 
> Recomienden diseños para arrancar a velocidad baja, y variar desde un potenciómetro.
> 
> Por simpleza y rendimiento, creo que sería lo mejor partir de un 555, que entregue los pulsos para las bobinas.
> Se me ocurre, que a la salida del pin 3 se coloquen transistores con pares rc, para dar distintos ciclos,
> creo que así trabaja el motor, con pulsos intercalados a cada bobina. Corríjanme si estoy errando.
> 
> Esto es lo primero que necesito, armar la controladora de velocidad variable, el resto ya lo tengo encaminado.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: Nada de arduino, ni programar.



Adjunta un esquema de lo que has pensado y recibirás ayuda



alex2040r dijo:


> Nada de arduino, ni programar.



Nada de pedir sin aportar.

Reglas generales de uso del Foro:

*15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponéle un poco de *"CONTENIDO"*, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, mediciones, fotos, ! ! Algo ¡ ¡ *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.

Pd: OK. Veo que ya has publicado algo.


----------



## Alex2040bR

tiago dijo:


> Adjunta un esquema de lo que has pensado y recibirás ayuda
> 
> Nada de pedir sin aportar.
> 
> Reglas generales de uso del Foro:
> 
> *15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponéle un poco de *"CONTENIDO"*, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, mediciones, fotos, ! ! Algo ¡ ¡ *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.
> 
> Pd: OK. Veo que ya has publicado algo.


Amigo tiago, he descripto lo que necesito, y he aportado un par de diagramas preguntando si funcionarían para mi finalidad. No cuento con los componentes para hacer las pruebas (no se venden en mi lugar de residencia), y no puedo encargarlos solo para probar, me sale más caro el flete que el material, y mi economía está complicada.
Sepa disculparme, soy nuevo en esto de los motores brushless, pido ayuda para aprender.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Algo similar, las señales debes estar desfasadas 120º entre sí


----------



## Scooter

Usa uno de los del del 4017, sin dudas.
El primero del astable me parece una chorrada


----------



## Alex2040bR

pandacba dijo:


> Algo similar, las señales debes estar desfasadas 120º entre sí


Matemáticas y geometría pura ¿no?

Estoy estudiando un poco la teoría, no es tan simple como en otros motores.

Les voy a compartir los enlaces, de seguro le servirá a alguien más 
Control de motores Brushless  -   Motores Brushless (página 19)


----------



## Scooter

alex2040r dijo:


> Matemáticas y geometría pura ¿no?
> 
> Estoy estudiando un poco la teoría, no es tan simple como en otros motores.
> 
> Les voy a compartir los enlaces, de seguro le servirá a alguien más
> Control de motores Brushless -  Motores Brushless (página 19)


Si pero no.
Para aplicar las matemáticas hay que conocer las ecuaciones y hay que conocer los datos.
Como yo no conozco los datos exactos de cada motor no las puedo aplicar
Como no venden condensadores de todos los valores el resultado en caso de aplicarse no se puede implementar físicamente.
Como todo eso varía con la frecuencia en caso de modificar la velocidad se pierde todo y hay que recalcular de nuevo.

4017
Arduino


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, hace rato que veo que se requiere construir un agitador de laboratorio, (se necesita saber la potencia necesaria)implementando un motor de HDD. Y no quiero ser aguafiestas pero, lamentablemente no va a servir, un motor de éstos, NO  posee torque, apenas es capaz de mover un par de discos a 5000 R.P.M.
Pero a la menor fricción, todo se viene abajo. Un ctrl. de éstos motores es complejo, se requiere de un sistema EMF cómo feedback para conocer en cada instante la posición del rotor para realizar la secuencia de campo. De lo contrario, un control sin feedback si se pierde sincronismo se detendrá! Ya que la secuencia de fase seguirá su ritmo, y el rotor estará perdido entre campos girando, sin poder seguir acorde a éstos.
Utiliza un motor DC y listo.


----------



## Alex2040bR

Muy buena explicación, tienes razón. Si bien es un motor duradero, es compleja su operación.
Me tendré que volcar a otros motores...


----------

